# Smoked Honey



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

That sounds pretty good. What type of wood did you use to smoke?


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

I tried smoking honey but could never keep it lit!!!!:scratch:


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

There's too much wild marajuana near some of our hives, I'd probably end up with a combination that wouldn't pass the company P test


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Swobee said:


> There's too much wild marajuana near some of our hives, I'd probably end up with a combination that wouldn't pass the company P test



If I promise not to bother your hives will you tell me where they are.


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

Might sell good, I compete in KCSB BBQ Competitions and consider myself an expert when it comes to bbq. I think you could be on to something.


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

We just got through harvesting and putting up about 120 lbs. of honey from an Italian queened hive that had been touched in two years....The aging and footrafficing gave the comb a dark look and the honey a smokey look and flavor. Everyone who has tried it has been amazed that it has that peculiar flavor, and I am going great guns selling it....Everybody keeps saying "uuuummmm...bisquits now".


----------



## King bee apiary (Feb 8, 2005)

Sounds great, maybe adding some liquid smoke to creamed honey.
Now theres a spread for your texas toast.opcorn:


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Now you've got me thinking of adding adobo to some bears...


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

*smoked honey*

I bet it would make a very interesting mead


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

what happened to the taste test


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I am working on it. Been busy with work.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I think smoked honey would be terrific in a BBQ sauce or baked beans or even jerky recipes. Not sure about just plain on a biscuit.

I have heard of folks ending up with smoke flavored honey after using only smoke to drive bees out of supers. I guess enough of it will penetrate the cappings.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

GA:
We have been doing recipe development with it for the last two months. Gotta say, I love it. Even on biscuits... gives the biscuit more body and deeper flavor.


----------



## jdnetone (Aug 19, 2005)

When you have some to sale let me know. I think it would be good to use in a BBQ sauce (BBQ Chicken) and I like the baked bean Ideal also.

James


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

riverrat said:


> what happened to the taste test


I'm beginning to think the chef smoked too much of it. 

:lpf:

Joe


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

been busy.


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

Just giving you a hard time. 



You ever tried lumpia wrappers with a tbs or so of rasberry jam rolled up in them? Pan fry them until golden brown. Top them off with a little whipped cream and a drizzle of honey? 

MMMM

JoeMcc


----------

